# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: استفاده از دو edmx در یک پروژه

## asal_afs

وقت بخیر.میخوام از دو فایل  edmx که هرکدام به یک دیتابیس وصل می شوند، در یک پروژه استفاده کنم.این کار امکان داره؟چطوری؟
ممنون

----------

